# farting when sleeping



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

Ajda passes the meanest gas when she's asleep. And they are silent so there is no warning. I had to open the window 3 times...Man! Do you doggies do that?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

While most dogs seem to enjoy the smell of a human flatus or fart, the reverse is rarely true 
Although not harmful to human health, the smell is often horrific and can it create some embarrassing moments, especially when guests are around.

*The most common causes of bad flatulence in dogs include;*​
Eating too fast - When the dog eats too fast, swallowed air (aerophagia) makes it to the intestines very quickly and in a more concentrated quantity.
The natural processes of producing the gas through food digestion and absorption within the digestive and eliminatory tracts.
Eating foods that are known to cause flatulence (beans, cauliflower etc). 
Eating a poor quality dog food. 
*Tips that can help diminish the severity of dog flatulence:*​
Instead of feeding your dog 1 or 2 portions of food per day, divide the daily ration into smaller portions and feed the dog more frequently. ​
Sometimes dogs eat too quickly because they fear their food will be taken away, so feed your dog in a quiet comfortable area.​
Exercise the dog more frequently to stimulate its intestines.
Choose a premium brand of dog food that is highly digestible.
There are products on the market that can can be added to dog food in order to reduce farting but these should only be used after consulting your veterinarian. Activated charcoal is often used in this regard and it does absorb the bad smelling gasses that cause bad flatulence. It must be used with caution and only occasionally however, since it can also rob the dog's body of the nutrients it is getting from its food.
It should be noted that although bad flatulence can be reduced, all dogs (just like all humans) experience daily flatulence and it should never be your intention to get your dog to stop farting altogether.

(article from: Flatulence in dogs - dog farts - treating dog farts - weekly pet tips by Pets.ca)​


----------



## Tracey & Honey (Jun 26, 2007)

Honey sometimes passes gas in her sleep but they don't smell, the only way we know is because of the noise. If it does smell it is because she has eaten something other than her normal dinner and it upsets her stomach a bit especially in the poop section


----------



## timm23112 (May 2, 2007)

I saw the title of the thread and thought maybe my wife snuck on and posted a problem about _*me. :banana:*_



kardokardo said:


> Ajda passes the meanest gas when she's asleep. And they are silent so there is no warning. I had to open the window 3 times...Man! Do you doggies do that?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus does this too. We've decided it's because of one of the foods we were trying out for him. It is now called his fart food  We ran out of his regular stuff and weren't able to get it for a couple of days, so we had to feed him some of that. It was like waiting for a bomb to go off!


----------



## divangibby (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so funny, just last night while my husband and I were watching TV, Maggie was laying at our feet like she always does, she would be all stretched out sound asleep and then she would jerk up and look behind her, and whew the gas smell was so strong. She did this several times until we went to bed. I had gotten a different puppy chow as the store I was at didn't sell the reg one we buy. Today, I ran as fast as I could to buy her reg food....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Um, yes they sure do! They are worse than any human could ever possibly do. Awful......and your right they sneak right up on you:yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

With Farley it was all in the food...I tried Flint River, Pinacle, Canidea, Evo, etc and the ONLY food I can find that does NOT gas us out is Innova puppy! Some days when I feed Evo I would come home and the whole house would smell! And many times I have searched high and low looking for the non-existant poo I felt was the only explanation for the stench. My son even started to call him FART-LEY and after a bomb he would cry out "Its the bog of eternal stench" from the movie Labyrinth


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Daisy had this problem when she was on Iams puppy, thank god were on Canidae now cos it was the most horrific thing I can think of coming out of that cute innocent puppy butt!:vomit:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine will do that when they have chicken or turkey. they just cant tolerate it.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Nothing worse than being in a closed up car with a farting dog! Ewwwwwwww!! You just want to slam on the brakes, and jump out as fast as possible!


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

My golden does this he is 10 weeks today, My wife and I will be watching a movie and than all of the sudden WHAM! It hits us like a freaking frieght train. I have been feeding him sience diet large breed puppy food, my vet recomended it. I figure its either the treats I feed him or the pigs ears, I have laid off on giving him a bigs ear and that has helped. It is gross but still I find it funny. Lets be real here, farting is alsways funny, dog or human.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

My golden does this he is 10 weeks today, My wife and I will be watching a movie and than all of the sudden WHAM! It hits us like a freaking frieght train. I have been feeding him sience diet large breed puppy food, my vet recomended it. I figure its either the treats I feed him or the pigs ears, I have laid off on giving him a pigs ear and that has helped. It is gross but still I find it funny. Lets be real here, farting is alsways funny, dog or human.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Ugh. I need a gas mask right now. You know it's bad when it wakes the puppy up and he starts looking around for the source of the stench! Considering the foul things he likes to smell, even these are too much for him.


----------

